# Figured I'd post some pics



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Got the wheelers all cleaned up and got motivated to take some pics.

And here is a short vid of the last time we went riding, of me skoolin the popo's we were with that day.lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh that is so cool. I wanna teach my kitty to do the same thing. BTW - My son loves the happy face on your skid plate.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

where was that


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Show em how it's done Eight!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahah nice:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Rig


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was at Sabine River Rats. That was the second run coming out like that. There were about ten polaris and they all got ashamed and left.lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! :rockn:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey eight nice bike I got one just like it in the shop getting ready for a re build


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Luckily I haven't tore this one up. It just likes to die under water...alot..lol


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Wanna swap dem plastics??????:haha: I cant find that sunset orange nowhere. You got a good lookin cat there and I to am diggin the smilly face.:bigok:


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Eight said:


> Thanks guys, it was at Sabine River Rats. That was the second run coming out like that. There were about ten polaris and they all got ashamed and left.lol


:haha: Great pics! :rockn:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Man that cat is a horse


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Swamp Star said:


> Wanna swap dem plastics??????:haha: I cant find that sunset orange nowhere. You got a good lookin cat there and I to am diggin the smilly face.:bigok:


Heck to the no.lol...They get a lot of looks before they get all dirty.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

nice cat


----------

